
World Programming Responds to $80m SAS Lawsuit - strongai
http://www.teamwpc.co.uk/press/world_programming_us_litigation
======
strongai
More here (trying to unbury it - sorry mods):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386335)

This story is extremely relevant to the general discourse here, and I am
interested in peoples opinions. No dog in the fight, but I know people on both
sides.

~~~
dang
I don't have a problem with your trying to draw attention to this story, but
the lack of any substantive reporting on the case is puzzling and makes
discussion difficult.

------
macmac
Please note that SAS employs 5,479 people in Cary, NC.

~~~
strongai
I'm sure it can't have escaped the attention of the defense lawyers.

------
chrismcb
This article doesn't have a whole lot of info on what is really going on. But
why is it news worthy that a US court would NOT allow testimony that a UK and
Europe court found it lawful? So these other courts found that it was lawful
in the US?

